# Oatmeal Time



## Lesath (Jul 14, 2007)

Sydney had the best time with the oatmeal, peaches and cream flavor. In the second picture Sylvester is climbing over Sydney and managed to knock the bowl up and get a splatter of oatmeal right on Sydneys face. Didn't stop him at all, he just kept on eating. :lol:


----------



## sk1tt135 (Jul 25, 2007)

Aww, Stanley is so cute! My girls love oatmeal. Looks like your boys liked it too =D


----------



## ghost (Jul 14, 2007)

That is the cutest freaking thing I have ever seen!! I must feed my boys oatmeal....


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

is the flavored oatmeals okay? seems like it would be a lot of sugar? i will feed it to them if it's okay, but i've always made that bland plain oatmeal or malt-o-meal and thrown a couple banana slices on it or something.


----------



## Lesath (Jul 14, 2007)

They didn't eat the whole bowl by any means, two of them only had a few bites and I ended up taking it away from Sydney because I didn't want him to totally pig out on it.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

They can eat oatmeal?!?!?! I Didnt Know you could do that.

How Long do I wait for it to cool off? What flavors do They Prefer?


----------



## Lesath (Jul 14, 2007)

I stuck a few ice cubes into it and made sure it was kind of luke warm. I also added more water than it suggested so it would be a bit soupier.


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

aww loks like hes lovin the porridge


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

I usually use that baby cereal stuff, thats a lot like oatmeal. It has hardly any sugar in it and lot's of nutrients. You can also make smaller amounts of it then you can with those packages of instant oatmeal. hehe.


----------

